# 2nd GSD Agility World Championship



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Last weekend we participated in the 2nd GSD WC.
It wasn't our finest hour (mostly because I forgot the course... :blush but we mangaged to get into the final (which again didn't really go well). 
But it was a really nice event and we had a lot of fun. So many great GSDs, it was fun to watch.

I uploaded two of our runs and the final, if you're interested:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, well done for you and your dog. Twisty tight courses, we'd have had way more bars down. Loved seeing another dog taking a jump so tight they push the wing out!!!


How many dogs were entered? How many days was the trial? How many countries were represented? DETAILS!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful dog. I love watching the agility dogs. Great job in making it that far.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Great job! Those twisty-courses are not my idea of fun. You did great on them!

I second Maggie, details please!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

You two are an awesome team to watch! So smooth, love your dog's drive and how tight he turns. Looks like really fun, challenging courses.


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Thank you so much! Yes, the courses were really challenging, sometimes a little bit too much for my taste, but well... 

Ok, here are some details:
It was the second WC, the first one was last year in November.
Last year 7 different countries participated: Poland, Belgium, Netherlands, Russia, Luxembourg, Germany and Canada. This year the teams from Canada couldn't make it, a Russian team registered, but wasn't there unfortunately. 
There's always a team and an individual ranking (team ranking = different countries).
This year, 103 GSDs registered, 97 participated. 
It took place from November 1st-3rd in Hermeskeil (Germany). They plan on doing the 3rd WC next year in November, maybe some of you are considering it? Would be great!


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Awesome! I'm not sure I'll ever travel overseas for competition, at least not with either of my current dogs. I'll just let you share the experience with us!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

TwoBigEars said:


> Awesome! I'm not sure I'll ever travel overseas for competition, at least not with either of my current dogs. I'll just let you share the experience with us!


Yeah, it's quite a long flight, that's right...


----------

